# 1Kw LiFePo4 Charger?



## lnpurnell (Sep 27, 2012)

Good Morning,

I have been looking for a cheap LiFePo4 charger around the 1kw range. The TCCH Elcon charger looks promising but are there other brands in the market with similar specs and cheaper prices?

I am happy to go with a lower output charger for cheaper but I don't want to go so cheap that the poor quality makes it unreliable and potentially dangerous.

What is the quality of these like? User experience?

Thanks!

Leigh


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

For price per watt, the Elcon/TCCH are going to be one of the best bang-for-bug solutions out there. I'm not sure what your definition of cheap is.....


----------



## lnpurnell (Sep 27, 2012)

frodus said:


> For price per watt, the Elcon/TCCH are going to be one of the best bang-for-bug solutions out there. I'm not sure what your definition of cheap is.....


Ok thanks, I just didn't know if there were cheaper manufacturers out there that would have a lower wattage output than 1.5Kw

Leigh


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Elcon/TCCharger "IS" the cheaper manufacturer 

You MIGHT be able to find something used ~1kw, but you never said what nominal voltage you want to charge.


----------



## lnpurnell (Sep 27, 2012)

frodus said:


> Elcon/TCCharger "IS" the cheaper manufacturer
> 
> You MIGHT be able to find something used ~1kw, but you never said what nominal voltage you want to charge.


Sorry, I was looking at 48v, 60 ah pack.

Thanks

Leigh


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

That changes things quite a bit.... lower voltages are usually easy to find. Elcon/TCCH offer 48V, but there are many more options at lower voltages. I assumed you meant for a car/truck. 

I'm assuming you're using lifepo4, CALB/GBS or something similar.

Here's a 48V 20A charger:
http://www.batteryspace.com/Smart-Charger-20-A-for-51.2V-16-cells-LiFePO4-Battery-Pack.aspx

And a 48V 15A charger:
http://www.batteryspace.com/Smart-C...16-cells-LiFePO4-Battery-Pack-with-CAN-c.aspx


----------



## lnpurnell (Sep 27, 2012)

frodus said:


> That changes things quite a bit.... lower voltages are usually easy to find. Elcon/TCCH offer 48V, but there are many more options at lower voltages. I assumed you meant for a car/truck.
> 
> I'm assuming you're using lifepo4, CALB/GBS or something similar.
> 
> ...


Thanks Frodus,

I will have a look at those. Yes I will be using LiFePo4 cells.

Has anyone else used these chargers before? Is there a popular charger that is preferred by the EV community? I would rather pay a bit more and have ore confidence in the product.

Thanks,

Leigh.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

I have a couple customers with those chargers. They bought from me with a GBS battery pack. So far no reports of issues. They're not sealed, which may be an issue for some people. Not programmable.

I buy mine through another vendor, so I can't vouch for batteryspace.com, but I know others have had problems with them.

*If you want a really solid and flexible* *charger, look at Delta Q* on ebay. There are some models that are programmable and I have the programmer if you want to change the algorithm. They're sealed and very solid packaging. They're a little larger (heat sink fins stick out), but I really like the quality. There's a few on there. One is for a Zero motorcycle 912-4800 for $250 (current bid). There are some Buy It Now for $350-400. Before you buy, ask what the serial number is, DQCP are not programmable, but DQCT, DQCR, DQCM and all DQDx are programmable.


----------



## lnpurnell (Sep 27, 2012)

frodus said:


> I have a couple customers with those chargers. They bought from me with a GBS battery pack. So far no reports of issues. They're not sealed, which may be an issue for some people. Not programmable.
> 
> I buy mine through another vendor, so I can't vouch for batteryspace.com, but I know others have had problems with them.
> 
> *If you want a really solid and flexible* *charger, look at Delta Q* on ebay. There are some models that are programmable and I have the programmer if you want to change the algorithm. They're sealed and very solid packaging. They're a little larger (heat sink fins stick out), but I really like the quality. There's a few on there. One is for a Zero motorcycle 912-4800 for $250 (current bid). There are some Buy It Now for $350-400. Before you buy, ask what the serial number is, DQCP are not programmable, but DQCT, DQCR, DQCM and all DQDx are programmable.


Hi Frodus,

The Delta Q sounds promising, can you buy the programmer off Delta Q change the algorithms to LiFePo4?

Can you buy the chargers direct from Delta Q?

Thanks!

Leigh.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

They don't sell direct to anyone. Has to be through a distributor. I used to be one, but never sold enough to meet their minimum, so they dropped me.

You don't need to buy a programmer. You'll use it once to put all of my algorithms in (I've collected 6 for Lithium) and upgrade the firmware. You'll never need it again. You can switch between them once they're in there. I rent it for a reasonable price.... basically to cover shipping and support.


----------



## lnpurnell (Sep 27, 2012)

frodus said:


> They don't sell direct to anyone. Has to be through a distributor. I used to be one, but never sold enough to meet their minimum, so they dropped me.
> 
> You don't need to buy a programmer. You'll use it once to put all of my algorithms in (I've collected 6 for Lithium) and upgrade the firmware. You'll never need it again. You can switch between them once they're in there. I rent it for a reasonable price.... basically to cover shipping and support.


Hi Frodus,

I am now taking a good look at the IC650 Delta Q charger, do the algorithms cover LiFePo4 batteries and does it work in this particular charger?

I might take you up on that offer of the algorithms, can you PM me the details of you renting it? what file format does the USB flash drive come in? 

Thanks,

Leigh.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Those are going to be very difficult to get a hold of, they're designed for OEM's and I haven't seen them on the open market yet. Its a fairly new product. I was told the algorithms are completely different and there is little to no support for consumers directly from deltaq. I got these algorithms a long time ago when I resold DeltaQ, and they've since stopped giving out algorithms.

I'd still stick with the DeltaQ QuiQ chargers, they're solid and those are really good ebay prices. 

You can email me, click my website in my signature, or click on "Send email" when you click my name on this forum.


----------

